# Stoudamire to sign with a team in the next 3 days



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

_SPOILER ALERT: I spoke to a source who tells me Damon Stoudamire isn't going to Houston or Cleveland and will likely agree to terms with a mystery team sometime in the next 72 hours unless the Blazers get involved in a sign and trade._ 

LINK 

Not the Rockets, not the Cavs, not the Blazers...it's got to be the Lakers......right???? 

It's probably some team from out of no where.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Gotta be the Bobcats then :rofl:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Why is he so much better than Atkins? Someone tell me...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why is he so much better than Atkins? Someone tell me...


He's not. He's the same type of player but he plays with less energy and has off the court problems.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why is he so much better than Atkins? Someone tell me...


He's not much better. I think he'd be a terrible fit in LA.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why is he so much better than Atkins? Someone tell me...


He's not. We have no reason to want this guy. Plus, one pot head on the team is enough.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

hes much more of a sparkplug than atkins and has higher engery in my opinion. But is D is suspect


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Any D is better than no D.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> Any D is better than *no D*.


Then you don't want _amon


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Locke said:


> He's not. We have no reason to want this guy. Plus, one pot head on the team is enough.


Are you insinuating that B-Grant partakes in the ol' hippie lettuce?? No way, I really don't see how in the world you could come to that conclusion. Oh wait, now that I think about it maybe the rasta-do and the BM tat somewhat suggests an affinity for the ganja. Though after all, he does have some serious knee problems - maybe it's strictly for medicinal purposes... :biggrin: :rotf: :wink:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Sean said:


> Then you don't want _amon


hahaha Nice. :rofl:


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> Are you insinuating that B-Grant partakes in the ol' hippie lettuce?? No way, I really don't see how in the world you could come to that conclusion. Oh wait, now that I think about it maybe the rasta-do and the BM tat somewhat suggests an affinity for the ganja. Though after all, he does have some serious knee problems - maybe it's strictly for medicinal purposes... :biggrin: :rotf: :wink:


I think he meant LO


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This sucks.. I really don't want Mighty Mouse.. I'm also more picky than anyone else around here when it comes to our next PG.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Mrdectown said:


> I think he meant LO


Correct.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'd rather have someone else to personally.. Someone that is more of a true PG.. But we are running out of options here.. Seems like all of our good "Starter" candidates are going by the waste side.

The only positives I will say is that the guy can hit high pressure shoots, including threes.. I know his shooting percentages are nothing to jump for joy about, but damn that guy can turn it up when the game is on the line. The guy even busted out 54 points last season. 

His defense is disturbing.. But maybe he can spend extra time and be a little more effecient. Who knows, like I said I'm trying to see the good in this.. Because we are running out of options rapidly.

Also, Chucky was more of SG sure.. But in the triangle we wont need a true point guard as much as we need a good ball handler and outside shooter. In the back of my mind I keep thinking our offense is going to be structured like last season so when I think of a chucky atkins type player I run for the hills, but if I can just keep it in perspective... If he can turn up his defense a lot, and improve from the three point line he'd be a good fit, because he is definatly A MUCH better ball handler than Chucky ever could dream of being.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Locke said:


> He's not. We have no reason to want this guy. Plus, one pot head on the team is enough.


Well this is the NBA. Only having one pot head would mean we lead the league in fewest pot heads.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Mrdectown said:


> I think he meant LO


Oops, forgot about LO. Haha, I think Lamar has actually kicked the habit but I don't know about Grant...


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Im thinking the Heat for some reason.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Ya it's probaly the Miami Heat, Damon Stoudamire is Nick Van Exel like shooter where he's just explosive...and with Shaq and D.Wade it'll just give Damon that much more an oppurtunity, he could be their Tim Hardaway. Damon is vastly underrated, let's not forget he won the Rookie of the Year his first season in the NBA. We all know basically everyone on that Blazers rosters was juvenile....not to mention they were playing for the city of Portland, and Portland has such high expectations for their players. They want Brian Grant and Shane Battier type players who are involved with the community. Over here in L.A., if a player smokes weed...the fans are gonna be like okay? all they care about is winning....and Damon can do that if given the right chance and oppurtunity. 

I personally would be happy with a PG swing of Gary Payton, Tyronne Lue, and Smush Parker. Whenver Payton is in the game, the Lakers don't neccessarily have to run the triangle all the time....a lineup of Chris Mihm, Kwame Brown, Lamar Odom, Kobe, and Payton really looks like a team that is built to run. As well as if Phil is not happy with that style he can bring in Tryone Lue who can play both styles. Not only that Gary Payton will be a great mentor to guards like Von Wafer and Smush Parker who have potential written all over but just can't get over that hump. What does eveyone else think?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Insider says he is close to signing with the Grizzlies. Now that's a surprise. I guess they're going to deal Williams, start Jackson and have Stoudamire as a backup.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Yall need a pg bad . Damon would be a good fit with the lakers


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Well this is the NBA. Only having one pot head would mean we lead the league in fewest pot heads.


Heh, I guess so, but Damon's like the weed kingpin of the league, and Lamar was on his way to becoming the next Roy Tarpley. But drugs aside, I hope he is going to Memphis or somewhere else.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Locke said:


> Heh, I guess so, but Damon's like the weed kingpin of the league, and Lamar was on his way to becoming the next Roy Tarpley. But drugs aside, I hope he is going to Memphis or somewhere else.



Looks like you got your wish.


http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3288811

He went to Memphis. Our options are getting very limited...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

If that's the case, I can't see them keeping Watson, or even S&T'ing him. So who the hell is going to sign Watson to his monster deal? Not the Hawks from what I've heard. NO doesn't want him? Is he even going to get that long of an MLE contract, cause I'm hearing that very few teams are interested in him. 

Well, maybe this means he has a good chance of becoming a Laker....or not.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I'll be fine with Smush Parker.

Tony Parker would be the perfect fit for the Lakers right now....


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

EHL said:


> If that's the case, I can't see them keeping Watson, or even S&T'ing him. So who the hell is going to sign Watson to his monster deal? Not the Hawks from what I've heard. NO doesn't want him? Is he even going to get that long of an MLE contract, cause I'm hearing that very few teams are interested in him.
> 
> Well, maybe this means he has a good chance of becoming a Laker....or not.


Earl is better than anyone we have now, i wont complain at all if we pick him up


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

It's obvious the guy is using this as leverage to get more. However, Damon was not interested in the Lakers. He also used us as a leverage like other free agents out there.

And now Watson won't be retained. Bobby's not really a PG. He's more of a "G." And J-Will will be coming off the bench.

We should be happy guys. Watson's available now.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

All it's probably going to take is for some team to give Watson a third guaranteed year and he's gone. At this point we'd be lucky to get Dan Dickau... :sour:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

has any1 said there actually interested in playin with this great franchise of ours?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

This really makes me think that we will get Watson, but hopefully it is not for the full MLE so we have some money left.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Locke said:


> All it's probably going to take is for some team to give Watson a third guaranteed year and he's gone. At this point we'd be lucky to get Dan Dickau... :sour:


Unless we trade for one, it looks like Gary Payton, Tyronn Lue, Dan Dickau and Earl Watson are about our only choices.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Stoudamire says he doesnt yet know where he will go

Houston? Memphis? Miami?

Damon Stoudamire claims he still doesn't know what jersey he'll wear next season.

Stoudamire is a free agent in search of a team. Free agents had been waiting to sign contracts while the league and the players union finalized details of the new collective bargaining agreement. The two parties signed off on the agreement Saturday, and the moratorium on free agent signings formally ends at 9 a.m. PDT today. Stoudamire doesn't think he'll be one of the first players signing. 

"Right now, ain't nothing going to happen," Stoudamire said Monday night by telephone from Houston, where he has a home. "I don't expect to sign with anybody right now."

However, he added, "My situation could change at any minute. I could get a phone call at any time. You never know." 

The Grizzlies aren't the only team interested in Stoudamire, who averaged 15.8 points and 5.7 assists last season. Miami, Houston and the Los Angeles Lakers also have indicated an interest in the 5-foot-10, 174-pound point guard. Stoudamire indicated a preference for playing in Houston, but the Rockets have only a $1.8 million exception contract available after signing Stromile Swift, and it seems the only way for Stoudamire to join the Rockets is through a sign-and-trade deal.

[More in URL]


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Aug 2_ - Damon Stoudamire denied a published report that he had agreed to a four-year, $17 million deal with Memphis, the Oregonian reports. Grizzlies prez Jerry West also denied the report, but did say that he is interested in the unrestricted free agent point guard. Said Stoudamire: "Right now, ain't nothing going to happen. I don't expect to sign with anybody right now."


...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Damon will sign with whoever pays him the most money because he is the most selfish player in the league. I hope to God that the Lakers get him.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Its been 10 days since you made this thread....


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Shadyballa8D12 said:


> Its been 10 days since you made this thread....












or lay off of the weed


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Another shorty with no D, plus off the court problems? yep, sounds like the kind of player Kupcake would want.


----------

